# pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb



## RaggaMuffin (17. Oktober 2010)

*pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

hallo leute


welche pumpe würde sich für ein 0dB system eignen???



mfg
muffin


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*



> welche pumpe würde sich für ein 0dB system eignen???


gar keine. 0dB sind einfach mit einer mechanichen Pumpe nicht möglich.  Ein leiser bis unhörbarer Betrieb ist möglich mit z.b. AS XT, PCPS, HPPS, Phobya DC12-260 manche sagen das es auch mit ner Laing möglich ist. Natürlich darf ne gute Entkopplung nicht fehlen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

ich hab nen aquastream XT + schockisandwitch.

und ich höre nichts... 

was sagst du jetzt.


----------



## hydro (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

Wozu ist der Thread? Du suchst eine unhörbare Pumpe aber hörst deine Pumpe nicht. King schlägt dir eine Aquastream XT vor und du bestätigst es. Raff ich net...


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> ich hab nen aquastream XT + schockisandwitch.
> 
> und ich höre nichts...
> 
> was sagst du jetzt.


zwischen 0dB und nicht hören liegen aber Welten.


----------



## sentinel1 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

Die AS XT hängend an den Schläuchen (quasi vollentkoppelt), oder die Laing dito undervolted wäre mein Vorschlag, die Cracks hier wissen was ich meine und sind eventuell geteilter Meinung.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

"AS XT" = aquastream...sry hab ich nich gecheckt. 

hmm ne AS XT ist wirklich sehr leise eigentlich hör ich sie garnicht...

aber ich habe bis dato nur AS XT gehabt von daher kenn ich den unterschied zu PCPS, HPPS, Phobya DC12-260 und Laing nicht.

sollte ich diesmal ne laing probieren.  es mus wirklich unhörbar sein...ein voll passiv NT ist auch vorhanden.


----------



## VJoe2max (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

Verstehe auch nicht was du eigentlich willst. 
Wenn du deine Pumpe nicht hörst ist sie entweder leise genug oder dein Gehör zu schlecht .

Je nach Frequenz kann man ne AS Xt schon relativ leise fahren. Ich höre sie aber auch noch bei der niedrigsten möglichen Drehzahl auf´m Shoggy. In einer sonst lautlosen Umgebung zumindest. 
In einem Rechner mit Festplatten oder Lüftern geht das Geräusch unter. Bei hohen Drehzahlen hört man sie da aber auch raus. 

Die leiseste Wakü-Pumpe die ich bis jetzt gehört habe war die Inno PCPS. Auch die normale Eheim 1046 VK 230V und die HPPS im Silent-Mode sind wirklich leise.

Edit: Ne Laing hört man eigentlich immer - die kriegt man auch ganz runter geregelt nicht so richtig leise, aber wenn du schon die AS XT auch nicht hösrst, könnte es sein, dass du auch ne runter geregelte Laing als ähnlich leise bzw. unhörbar empfindest. Nimm aber auf jeden Fall die DDC-1T und nicht die DDC-1Plus .


----------



## sentinel1 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

Für 'quasi' 0db kommste um nen Schallschutzkäfig nicht drumm herum 

Meine Laing DDC-1T @ 8,7V höre ich ebenfalls nicht, außer aus Nahdistanz. 
Das schlimmste waren bei mir die Vibrationen , deshalb 'vollentkoppelt'!

P.S.: Wenn mein Rechner nicht so herrlich dämlich leuchten würde, würden die Meisten denken dass er aus wäre


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

Mir sind die Intentionen des Threaderstellers auch irgendwie nicht ganz klar, aber um auf die Frage im Titel zu antworten:

Nach den Tests, die ich gelesen habe (es gibt leider nur wenige, die das untere Ende nicht einfach als "unhörbar" zusammenschmeißen), endet die Liste der gängigen Pumpen so:
3. EheimStation
2. Eheim1046&Derivate (ob nun 230V, Aquastream, HPPS oder WC12V Edition am leisesten ist, scheint mir eher eine psychologische Frage sein. Den Herstellerangaben nach kann man die WC etwas weiter runterregeln, als die AS XT)
1. PCPS im Silent Mode
Die PCPS hat in dem Modus aber nur noch ~ die Hälfte der Leistung einer EheimStation/1046 erbringt. Ich bin sicherlich der letzte, der zu stärkeren Pumpen rät und ich kenne niemanden, der es ausprobiert hat - aber ausgehend von meinem System und Testwerten würde ich sagen, dass das für einen großen Passivkreislauf zu wenig sein könnte. Da der angehängte AGB außerdem die Dämmung erschwert (Platzverbrauch), würde ich zu was Eheim1046 basierten raten. Imho ist der Luftschall, den die abgibt, auch so gering, dass eine einfache gedämmte Box ausreichen dürfte, um außerhalb schalltoter Räume keine db(A) Steigerung mehr messen zu können.
Kritischer ist sind eher die Vibrationen, das gilt aber für alle.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

ok allso ich will die Mosfets...NB...SB...Intel E8600 und eine ATI 5770 wasserkühlen...
OC habe ich nicht vor und die cpu läuft auf 3333MHz@0,950V.

würde das ein PCPS im Silent Mode schaffen?


----------



## Ampeldruecker (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

ICh würde mal sagen ja, aber it einem niedrigen Durchfluss, mir persöhnlich ist der Durchfluss zum Beispiel ziemlich schnuppe, aber das musst du wissen  Ich nehme für eine niedrigere Lautstärke auch gerne ein paar Grad mehr in Kauf. Hoffe ich konnte helfen 
PS: ICh hab eine Eheim 1046 230V
MfG Ampeldruecker


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> ok allso ich will die Mosfets...NB...SB...Intel E8600 und eine ATI 5770 wasserkühlen...
> OC habe ich nicht vor und die cpu läuft auf 3333MHz@0,950V.
> 
> würde das ein PCPS im Silent Mode schaffen?



Hängt von den Kühlkörpern ab.
Solange du noch irgendwo einen Lüfter verwendest (inkl. Netzteil und Radiator) würde ich zu etwas 1046 basierten greifen. Das ist entkoppelt mit 99,9%iger Sicherheit leiser, als die Lüfter.
Wenn du noch weiter gehen willst, würde ich mich auf einen Vergleich freuen - aber darauf tippen, dass die PCPS trotzdem die schlechtere Wahl ist. Denn "nen Tick leiser" bringt einen noch nicht zu "lautlos", man muss trotzdem dämmen. Die deutlich niedrigere Leistung wird sich aber messbar bemerkbar machen (hab nochmal nachgeguckt: Die 50% Einbruch aus Bundys Test waren wohl eher ein Extremfall - aber 25% weniger, als bei einer standard-1046 messen auch andere). Der Nachteil der PCPS ist einfach die geringe Leistung-pro-Lautstärke. Da ist die Möglichkeit, sie noch weiter runterzuregeln, eine zwiespältige Angelegenheit.


----------



## VJoe2max (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

Die PCPS basiert afaik im Grunde genommen auch auf der Eheim 1046 . Ist aber eine stark abgewandelte Form. 

Ich würde aber auch eher zu einem normalen 1046-Derivat greifen, bei so vielen Kühlern.

Edit: Soweit ich weiß ist bei der PCPS aber nur der Rotor identisch mit dem von der Eheim 1046 - aber ich hab sie damals nicht komplett demontiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

Verwechselst du vielleicht was mit der hpps 
Die PCPS hat ein komplett anderes Gehäuse, sie ist deutlich leistungsschwächer (als eine 1046 mit variablem Takt) und vor allem: Sie ist (wenn man den AGB rausrechnet) viel kleiner. Eine 1046 besteht aber zu 80% aus Elektromagnet und 20% aus Läufer/Wasserkammer, da kann man nichts einsparen.
Ich kenne leider keine guten Bilder vom innenleben, aber ich würde eher irgend eine der mickrigen Powerheads als Basis erwarten.


----------



## VJoe2max (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

Die HPPS ist ja ganz klar ein 1046-Derviat, da gibt´s auch nichts zu deuteln. Die PCPS basiert aber vom Rotor her soweit ich weiß eben auch auf der 1046. Vermutlich sind nur die Spulen kleiner, was die schwächere Leistung erklären würde.  
Als ich sie mal testweise da hatte wurde mir das jedenfalls gesagt - ich hab´s aber wie gesagt nicht selbst überprüft.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

so hallo nochmal .


ist das ok für ein 0dB betrieb???



board-kühler im set.
Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - GIGA-SET02 GIGA-SET02

rest.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die HPPS ist ja ganz klar ein 1046-Derviat, da gibt´s auch nichts zu deuteln. Die PCPS basiert aber vom Rotor her soweit ich weiß eben auch auf der 1046. Vermutlich sind nur die Spulen kleiner, was die schwächere Leistung erklären würde.
> Als ich sie mal testweise da hatte wurde mir das jedenfalls gesagt - ich hab´s aber wie gesagt nicht selbst überprüft.



Bei Inno wäre ich da vorsichtig, die würden vermutlich jede Kreiselpumpe als "wie1046" nennen, wenn sie es für werbewirksam halten 




RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> so hallo nochmal .
> 
> 
> ist das ok für ein 0dB betrieb???



Nö. Entweder Betrieb oder 0db.
Das Lüfter und eine ungedämmte Pumpe nicht 0db(A) erfüllen können, sollte wohl selbstverständlich sein.
Nen 240er und zwei ungeregelte Mittelklasselüfter sind nicht mal silent und selbst mit Regelung wird es mit dem bißchen Radi nicht extrem leise und kühl werden, sondern bestenfalls eins von beiden.

Abgesehen davon:
Kaufberatungen mit im entsprechenden Forum und in eigenen Threads.


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

Ich besitze eine Eheim 1046 230V und wenn dort keine Luft mehr im Kreislauf ist, dann ist sie so gut wie unhörbar. Bei einer Entfernung von einem halben Meter zum Ohr, kann ich sie nicht wahrnehmen. 

Jedoch liegt es im Auge des Betrachters (also subjektiv) wie "laut" eine Pumpe wirklich ist. Mit Eheim, HPPS und Konsorten bist du da sicherlich gut aufgestellt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*



> ist das ok für ein 0dB betrieb???


Wie schon gesagt 0db(A) wirst du nie erreichen. 

Für einen leisen Bis unhörbaren Betrieb reicht es aus. Allerdings würd eich den Warenkorb so nicht kaufen.


----------



## Adelholzen (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

hab ne alphacool eheim 600 und wenn sie entkoppelt ist, kaum hörbar


----------



## RaggaMuffin (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ungedämmte Pumpe.


 
wie kann man die AS XT dämmen mir fällt nur der schockisandwitch ein.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 240er


 
das ist nen kleiner midi-tower ein 360er oder ein 420 wird niemals reinpassen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ungeregelte Mittelklasselüfter


 
kannst du bessere lüfter vorschlagen.


@ KingPiranhas

was würdest du zb weglassen???


----------



## ziko (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> wie kann man die AS XT dämmen mir fällt nur der schockisandwitch ein.


 
Bei mir laufen 2 AS XT neben ein Ander mit 79.5 Hz und 8 Watt auf je 4 Siliconpuffern (ca. 1 Cent-Grösse) aus dem Baumarkt.
Beide stehen auf einer Edelstahlplatte von 100 x 180 x 15mm. Unter der Platte ist ein ca. 2mm dickes, Gummiartiges Netzgewebe ( Stück aus einem Luftfilter in der Firma).
Die Trägheit der Edelstahlplatte bewirkt bei mir die Geräuschdämmung, aus etwa 50cm Entfernung höre ich die Pumpen nicht mehr.
Das bevor der Aquaero die Lüfter startet wenn die Solltemperatur erreicht ist, weil danach ist das Surren eh weg.
Also, die Trägheit der Masse schluckt zuverlässig die Vibrationen.
Die Platte gabs beim Schrotthändler, nur der Zuschnitt und Politur war etwas Mühsam...


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> @ KingPiranhas
> was würdest du zb weglassen???


Willst du deine vorhandene Wakü erweitern oder was komplett neues?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

allso ich will mein htpc unter wasser setzen und um jeden preis 0dB erreichen.

wie wärs eigentlich mit ein chockisandwitch und oben drüba http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-Alu-mit-Entkoppelung--f-r-EHEIM-Pumpen-.html


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

Diese Metallhalterung ist nicht zum entkoppeln geeignet.

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/da94f34c2fe319fd04b7890b1f07d251
Bei Schlauch entweder 11/8mm oder 16/10mm. 
Für die Graka noch passive Kühlkörper für die Spawas.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Diese Metallhalterung ist nicht zum entkoppeln geeignet.


 
hast du die kombi schonmal probiert? (schockisandwitch + innovatek entkoppler)




KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Bei Schlauch entweder 11/8mm oder 16/10mm.


 
weil man besser biegen kann??? 




KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Für die Graka noch passive Kühlkörper für die Spawas.


 
warum nicht die fullcover lösung von EK???


und warum 4 lüfter??? ist doch nur ien doppelradiator.


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*



> hast du die kombi schonmal probiert? (schockisandwitch + innovatek entkoppler)


Nö diese Kombi nicht. Ich habe die Aluplatte selber und die entkoppelt nichts.



> weil man besser biegen kann???


richtig.



> warum nicht die fullcover lösung von EK???


Meiner Meinung nach zu teuer und nicht nötig für ne HD 5770.



> und warum 4 lüfter??? ist doch nur ien doppelradiator.


Nur ein Versehen. Dafür habe ich den Y-Adapter vergessen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

da fällt mir grad ein das ich die "SB" garnicht wasserkühlen kann ...da die soundkarte drüber liegt. :/

und das andere ist ...mein standard midi tower ist verdammt eng und ich weis nicht wo ich den radi befestigen soll.
decke und senkrecht am platten käfig geht nicht.

ich kanns höchstens ...wie auf dem bild hier machen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...corei7-minipc-mit-interner-wakue-gross021.jpg

aber wie soll ich den radi befestigen und die von den lüftern ausgehenden vibrationen dämmen???
gibt es vieleicht ein standbein für das magicool???


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*



> da fällt mir grad ein das ich die "SB" garnicht wasserkühlen kann ...da die soundkarte drüber liegt. :/


Steck die Soundkarte in einen anderen Slot oder lass sie einfach weg und nutz die Onboard Soundkarte.



> aber wie soll ich den radi befestigen und die von den lüftern ausgehenden vibrationen dämmen???


Die NB's erzeugen keine hörbaren Vibrationen. Den Radi könntest du einfach extern montieren. Dann läuft er effektiver und auch leiser, da keine störenden Gitter Luftvervirbelungen erzeugen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Steck die Soundkarte in einen anderen Slot oder lass sie einfach weg und nutz die Onboard Soundkarte.



auf dem anderen slot hängt meine technisat und ohne x-Fi geht schon mal garnicht.^^




KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Den Radi könntest du einfach extern montieren.



dan kann ich uch gleich nen HW Labs Black Ice SR1 560 nehmen.^^
die pumpe würd ich dan auch gleich auslagern. 


allso das mit der SB kann ich verkraften aber der radi mus intern werkeln!

es sei den ...für die Mora2010 gibts ien stylisches standbein


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

Naja für den Mora 3 gibt es Standfüße, ist nur die Frage ob sie dir zusagen


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*



> dan kann ich uch gleich nen HW Labs Black Ice SR1 560 nehmen.^^


Ein 1080er mit Lüftern ist genauso teuer, aber besser.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

Obwohl, wenn es schon Ultrasilent sein muss, kann man den Radi theoretisch waagerecht oben aufs Gehäuse setzen/stellen/legen und dann passiv laufen lassen  habe ich auch mal ne Zeit lang gemacht


----------



## RaggaMuffin (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*



Ampeldruecker schrieb:


> waagerecht oben aufs Gehäuse setzen/stellen/legen und dann passiv laufen lassen.



was war das für ein kaliber und welche cpu und graka hast du damit gekühlt.

ist die mora3 für passiv betrieb ausgelegt???


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

Nur CPU only Phenom II X3 710 auf 3,8Ghz und 1,45V  Nein eigentlich nicht, aber man kann es machen, allerdings habe ich einen Phobya Nova 1080 verwendet


----------



## RaggaMuffin (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

und wie waren die temperaturen nach 5stunden vollast??? (schreib auch bitte raumtemperatur)


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

Puhh 5Stunden Vollast teste ich eigentlich nie, da Praxisfern (meiner Meinung nach) nach 1 Stunde Prime glaube ich um die 45°C (Sensoren sind im Popo) der Radi stand allerdings vertikal und nicht horizontal


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> ist die mora3 für passiv betrieb ausgelegt???



Er ist zumindest deutlich besser dafür geeignet, als der Mora2. (Tests hab ich noch keine gesehen. Aber vielleicht frag ich mal bei WC an, ob sie mir einen zum Test zur Verfügung stellen, sobald ich meine Arbeit und die ihren Umzug hinter sich haben)
Horizontale Montage würde ich trotzdem empfehlen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

mit der mora2010 könnte ich garantiert ein 0dB rechner schaffen. (1Vcpu..sparsame graka..ssd..passivNT..und dämmmaterial würde es möglich machen)
nachteil: die mora wird die optik durcheinander bringen!  

warum!?
allso das ist mein wunderschöner alternativ billig htpc case.^^ (33Euro) 
Zignum MT schwarz

das positive an dem case ist...es passt hervorragend zu mein teufel subwoofer mit klavierlack optik. 
Concept E 400 - PC Lautsprecher - Lautsprecher Teufel

pc und subwoofer stehen nebeneinander und wen ich jetzt eine mora dazu stellen würde...dan wäre die optik dahin...zu dem würde es unruhe in den/mein wohnraum bringen. 

und wen ich den 280er intern verbauen würde...dan wäre die optik nach wie vor die selbe.
aber ob sich somit ein 0dB betrieb realisieren lässt ist die andere frage. :/


ich meld mich nochmal wen ich mich entschieden habe.

ruyven ein test von dir wäre ultraBOMBE 


bis dan 


gruß
muffin


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

was ist der unterschied zwischen... 

Watercool MO-RA3 4x180 "PRO" Black und Watercool MO-RA3 4x180 "LT" Black

und würde es sin machen wen ich auf die mora nen 240er lüfter aufschnallen würde???





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab mich für mora2010 entschieden.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

mora pro is für beidseitige lüftermontage, müsste dann aber eigentlich 8x180 stehen, beim lt is der montagerahmen für lüfter nur einseitig ausgeführt sprich 4x180


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> mora pro is für beidseitige lüftermontage



lol wen das so ist dan kann ich auch getrost zum "LT" greifen...

die mora brauch ich eh nur für den passiven betrieb...

aber im passiv betrieb sind se beide gleichstark oder???
oder ist die pro version nochmal bischen besser???


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

Afaik sind beim LT die Lamellen auch blank, beim pro schwarz lackiert.

240er Lüfter würde ich nicht verbauen, da mir keine 240er mit guten Lagern bekannt sind, man über die Hälfte der Fläche verschenkt und außerdem ne eigene Halterung bauen müsste. Da seh ich genau 0 Vorteile.

Für vollpassiv würde ich den LC nehmen. Rahmen sind für passiv unnötig, stören eher. (jedenfalls wenn man nicht gegenkommt. Ich müsste meine Lamellen mal wieder geradebiegen *grummel*)


----------



## empty (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Afaik sind beim LT die Lamellen auch blank, beim pro schwarz lackiert.



ÄÄääää nein, also ich hab hier eine Pro-Version stehen und die Lamellen sind Alu/Edelstahlfarben also nicht schwarz.


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*



> Afaik sind beim LT die Lamellen auch blank, beim pro schwarz lackiert.


Für mich sieht es so aus als seinen beim LC die Lamellen lackiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

*nachguck*
Stimmt. Scheinbar ist der LC beschichtet


----------



## RaggaMuffin (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

jau alle fälle die LC lammellen scheinen beschichtet zu sein...das finde ich richtig super
aber das blöde ist...die MO-RA3 lüfterblenden lassen sich nicht auf diesen wärmetauscher befestigen.

das ist dan wieder nen dickes -

wie wärs wen ich den LT 4x 180mm nehme und es mit dieser blende Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 Blende Rhombus Black Watercool MO-RA3 Blende Rhombus Black 38218 etwas nach schwärze???

aber mir kommt es so vor das die PRO schwärzer ist als die LT :/

es mus alle fälle so schwarz wie möglich sein...weil beimir in der bude ist so ziemlich alles schwarz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

"Licht aus" hilft 
Aber entweder du betreibst das Ding jetzt passiv, dann stört es nicht, dass du keine Blende montieren kannst - oder du betreibst es aktiv, dann kannst du einfach schwarze Lüfter nehmen und von den Lamellen sieht man nicht mehr viel.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

allso die mora würd ich auch gern mal für benchsessions hernehmen wolln.
von daher wäre es nicht schlecht wen es lüfter möglichkeiten geben würde.

neuer plan ich nehme die LT 4x 180mm mit 4 schwarzen lüftern.
das ist alle fälle besser als 40€ in so nen blechdeckel zu investieren.

und die nächste frage.

gibt es den so ne art wasserhahn für radiatoren??? 

und welche 180mm lüfter sind die leisesten auf unserem planeten?


----------



## Taximan (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

Der ist leise : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Silverstone 180mm Lüfter SST-FN181-BL Silverstone 180mm Lüfter SST-FN181-BL 79043


----------



## RaggaMuffin (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

ja die silverstone sind echt klasse.

aber was ich noch wissen mus...gibt es eine art wasserhahn für wasserkühlungen???


----------



## Frost (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

Jeder 3-Wege Hahn, der auf deinen Schlauch passt, sollte reichen.
Montier den einfach an unterster Stelle und vergiss net einen Eimer drunter zu stellen, wenn Du entleerst.

Hab da mal die nächste Frage zum Topic.

Da 0 dB nicht geht (ist ja logarithmisch...) denke ich schon seit längerem über eine Box über meiner AS XT nach.

Allerdings ist so was auf allen bisher gesehenen Fotos nur Eigenbau.
Am tollsten fand ich den Zen PC in der PCGH Extreme edition.

Jetzt zu meinem Punkt:
Gibt es das irgendwo zu kaufen? Am besten als einbau in Festplattenschacht oder so?

Merci für Hinweise,

Gruss F


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

Aquatuning hat vor Ewigkeiten ein Magnet-Schirmgitter für die 1046 verkauft. Wenn man das mit Dämmatten beklebt hätte man einen gewissen Effekt, Eigenbau ist aber sicherlich der bessere Einsatz und für Festplattenschächte gibt es gar nichts. Die mir-ist-eine-1046-zu-laut Zielgruppe ist auch nicht wirklich groß.


P.S.: Gerade weil db logarithmisch sind, sind 0 und sogar negative db(A) Werte möglich. Die Transformierung eines Schalldrucks von 0 in db(A) wäre nicht möglich - aber die kann man ja auch nur durch mangelnde Messgenauigkeit erreichen


----------



## Taximan (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

Das Teil nennt sich FMJ Abschirmgehäuse.

So sieht das mit eingelegtem Schaumstoff  aus : http://www.shoggy.de/ac_forum/fmj_boden.jpg

Und so mit einer verpackten Pumpe : http://www.shoggy.de/ac_forum/fmj_komplett.jpg

Das ist jetzt für eine 1046, das für die 1048 ist ein bischen anders designt.

Das ist etwas größer, dafür fehlt diese Wulst unten rum.

So'ne 1048 Abschirmung hab ich noch rumliegen.


----------



## Frost (1. November 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

Ajo Nice 
Bin Dir sehr dankbar für den Hint. 
Kann dem Link leider nur zu Aquacomputer folgen, welche allerdings in Ihrem Shop die Einhausung nicht anbieten...


----------



## VJoe2max (1. November 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

Das Teil gibt´s afaik auch schon länger nicht mehr zu kaufen. 

In dem Stile könnte man so was aber auch selbst basteln .


----------



## Frost (3. November 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

Jo, könnte, hätte wäre.

Ich könnte das selber bauen, wenn ich einen vernünftigen Hobbykeller hätte und nicht doppelt linkshändig wäre...

Ich vermute, mir bleibt vorerst nur Ebay...


----------



## Mischk@ (5. November 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*



> Mir sind die Intentionen des Threaderstellers auch irgendwie nicht ganz klar


 

Eheim 1046... wenn sie nirgendwo aneckt, für mich unhöhrbar.
Sitze 30-40cm neben dem Tower.

Und selbst ein Netzteil mit 140er Lüfter unhöhrbar, es sei denn du lastest es zu 90% aus...


----------



## Schefixxx (7. November 2010)

*AW: pumpe für ultrasilent betrieb*

Ich verstehe auch den Sinn des Beitrages nicht , erst wird gefragt, welche Pumpe 0db hat , jedem sollte klar sein das das nicht geht , allein durch die mechanischen einflüsse.
Dann beantwortet er sich die frage selber in dem er sagt das er seine Pumpe nicht hört, jedoch liegt das eher am schlechten Gehör. ( geht auch nicht anders )

Habe ebenfalls die AC XT Ultra auf nem shoggy , jedoch ist die Pumpe zu hören , aber ganz ganz leise , und ich sitze ca 90cm-100cm von meinem Rechner entfernt.
Ich höre sie auch wenn die HDD´s arbeiten.

Ich finde das das wiedermal so ein Beitrag ist , den kein Mensch braucht, und es wieder einer mehr ist , der das forum zumüllt, anstatt sich erstmal selber seine gedangen darüber zu machen , in dem man versucht logisch zu denken.
Nirgends auf der welt herrschen 0bd ausser in nem schalltoten und schalldichten Raum.
Und sobald man den raum betritt ist es wieder vorbei mit ruhe denn dann herrschen wieder ein paar DB über die Messgeräte , diese dann deinen Herzschlag wahrnehmen.

(Soll keine beleidigung sein)

Grüße


----------

